# Namaqua rain frog



## Mikepphillips (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi can you buy these frogs?
Namaqua rain frog


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a clue as to availability; Alex M might be the best person to ask, although he's not often on here these days. I would say, though, that most burrowing microhylids are somewhat less than satifying as captives- they spend most of their time buried.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

there were some imported last year , they seem difficult to keep alive a knowledgeable friend of mine bought 3 and lost them all . you can try Kev Stevens at Coast to Coast in Darlington.


----------



## Theloderma (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't imagine where they would come from as the only two countries in which they occur - South Africa and Namibia - have a complete ban on reptile and amphibian export. In any case, they are highly specialised and spend most of their lives below ground. And they feed mostly on termites.

The photographs were taken in habitat.

Chris


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

someone obviously saw them on youtube lol

as soon as the girlfriend saw these she wanted me to get them. i couldn't imagine anything more annoying. :lol2:


----------

